# First whitetail with a bow!



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

:thumbs_up:blob1::wav::cheers::dancing::banana::set1_applaud:ccasion16::jam::59:
Congrats


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats. Upload pics on photbucket and post a direct link. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

:thumb: Good for you!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

:set1_pot::set1_pot::smoke::set1_pot:

Congrats. Enjoy the :set1_pot:


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Heres some pics of me and him. I shot him at 6:50, and I wasnt 100% on my shot, so i just walked out and opted to come back in a couple hours with help and lots of light. There wasnt alot of blood, but once we found the arrow, we got a good trail. What seemed like 300 yards later, was only about 125 (as the crow flys) from my stand. I was pumped to finally lay hands on this aweosme animal! Back straps for supper!!!
http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey, Congratulations! Nice buck. Now you're hooked.
Season opens here Oct.1st.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

awesome,and congrats.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

cant get much better for your first


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats!! born2shoot3 is absolutely correct, ya can't get much better for a first Deer!! Hell you can't get much better period, well done!!:thumbs_up:band::greenwithenvy:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow kill very nice buck


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

wow what a first bow deer how are you gonna top that?Congrats


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats for sure!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thats one heck of a first deer! Congrats!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats,nice buck.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on a great deer, Got too wait till next Monday for the season too open here.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell of a buck. Congrats


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

wow great buck for your first...


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

hunter-4-life said:


> Well last night I arrowed my first whitetail with my bow! I hit him a little far back but he was quartering away so i got liver and one lung. Ran 120 yards and fell over dead!
> Unfortunately i cant upload pics to show you. Ill keep workin on it!


What a great buck! You'll never forget your first bow deer harvest. Congrats, and many more enjoyable hunts!


----------



## mcdonald (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome bow kill!!!!!!!!!Beautiful Buck!!!! Congrats ,Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations first on the deer, and secondly on having the patience to back off and wait a bit. That is a very hard lesson for most hunters to learn...good for you!


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

WoW!!! What a serious animal, especially your 1st!!!!
Congrats man. Gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah hes going to be tough to beat, but im up for the challenge! I know theres been a 6x6 walkin around in there, but never seen him in person, so maybe next year!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Great buck indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Why do you want to kill the biggest and best? They are the ones that are important to the species. I can never understand this thinking?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

First of all...congrats to you hunter-4-life!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



Thunderwolf said:


> Why do you want to kill the biggest and best? They are the ones that are important to the species. I can never understand this thinking?


Second...Thunderwolf....a simple congrats would have been nice to start with. Seems like you have a propensity for pissing all over peoples threads on here.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

Dude that is a great buck! Silly good buck for your first with a bow, congrats!


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Wow congrats!!!! Great looking buck!!!:darkbeer: Hope I have your luck!!!









Thunderwolf said:


> Why do you want to kill the biggest and best? They are the ones that are important to the species. I can never understand this thinking?


Maybe you should start your own thread on that topic instead of raining on his parade!!!!!:zip:


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Thunderwolf said:


> Why do you want to kill the biggest and best? They are the ones that are important to the species. I can never understand this thinking?


This buck is an older buck, he didnt have great genetics, yes they are good, but there are bigger ones down there. Now i know what you mean, but was your comment necessary? Im 16, cut me some slack please.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Beauty buck man! Congratulations. That's fantastic!!!


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

It is a simple question and not necessarily directed at anyone hunter. I hear that comment many a time by hunters. The biggest and best is the target. I am not pissing on anyone.
Sorry I do not meet with your approval rdneckhillbilly.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Thunderwolf said:


> It is a simple question and not necessarily directed at anyone hunter. I hear that comment many a time by hunters. The biggest and best is the target. I am not pissing on anyone.
> Sorry I do not meet with your approval rdneckhillbilly.



Regardless of your question, this is a sixteen year old that just got his first buck, and you YET to say congrats, next time dont post at all!!!!!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Buck! Took me 3 years to bow harvest my first deer(doe) and 4 to bow harvest my first buck. Congratulations. People can say what they want but a trophy is in the eye of the beholder! Great Deer.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Ravenhunter said:


> Great Buck! Took me 3 years to bow harvest my first deer(doe) and 4 to bow harvest my first buck. Congratulations. People can say what they want but a trophy is in the eye of the beholder! Great Deer.


Well put!!!!


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Thunderwolf said:


> Why do you want to kill the biggest and best? They are the ones that are important to the species. I can never understand this thinking?


Hunter4life, never once implied he wanted to harvest the biggest and the best deer. If you read his posts, he was very graceful in telling us how he harvested his first deer, not to mention how he was looking forward to enjoying some back straps. Is he now supposed to feel guilty that there's a 6x6 wandering around his area, and uncle Thunderbolt doesn't want him to harvest it because it might upset the gene pool. Im sure that's not the only big buck in the area. So maybe you can learn something from a 16 year old hunter, be a little more graceful, instead of accusing him of being a trophy hunter.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

First deer!? I kinda hate you a little. lol....Congrats !!! :thumbs_up:clap::banana::set1_applaud:


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

roughneck1 said:


> First deer!? I kinda hate you a little. lol....Congrats !!! :thumbs_up:clap::banana::set1_applaud:


Not first deer, this is #5, but first with a bow! Thanks!


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats on that stud


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats!! What an awesome buck!!


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a stud, Congrats!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ho WOW!! That a pretty nice one. You put bar height for the next one.


----------



## snowowl (Feb 21, 2012)

Your first, well Congratulations!!!! Very nice deer.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on taking your first buck with a bow and harvesting such a nice animal should make it even more special.


----------

